# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle شروحات :  اصلاح منطقة السيم لوك نوكيا 5800 بنجاح على البيست

## omynimobile

اصلاح منطقة السيم لوك نوكيا 5800 sl2 بنجاح على البيست وهدا لوغ العملية مشكلة الهاتف قبل الإصلاح هي contact revendeur. 
registered to:   
Connect phone on selected interface...  
Core : v1.83 , BB5XG FlashEngine : v9.6  
Selected FlashSettings : FullFlash
Check FlashFiles, Please, wait...  
Files Set for Flashing :
MCU : RM-356_60.0.003_prd.core.C00
PPM : RM-356_60.0.003_prd.rofs2.V11
PPM2 : RM-356_60.0.003_C03_prd.rofs3.fpsx
CNT : RM-356_60.0.001_026_000_U01.uda.fpsx
Flashing phone now...
[Gen] Rules accepted for : RAPIDO Generation
Check files done...
-> SWversion check skipped : Dead mode selected
Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Press phone's power button or insert cable & charger! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
BootRom : 1st boot ok
ASIC ID: 000000010000022600010006400C192101031103
CPU ID : RAPIDOv11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00000296
EM1 ID: 00000B22
PUBLIC ID: 14000207388F0052865D59F0BEE56EBCB0EB6C20
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
ROM ID: 4B9B75103E691FF8
PatchRAWLoader: Patched OK
Processing RAWLOADER...
Processing RAP3NAND ...
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing PAPUBKEYS...
Processing UPDAPP ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:03
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
Waiting for response: 29
Waiting for response: 28
Waiting for response: 27
Waiting for response: 26
Waiting for response: 25
Waiting for response: 24
Waiting for response: 23
Waiting for response: 22
Waiting for response: 21
Waiting for response: 20
Waiting for response: 19
ADL -> [2nd] changing...
ADL Server confirm flashmode!
RHASH : CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
RPAKeys : 76A20187051C30162EE91C77AE5E6011F5F1BA61 Pr.Code : 0592408
IMEI : 352012043686160
ADL : Auth done...  
=== SW Version Check === 
- > REFLASHING or UPGRADE
=== SW Version Check ===   
ADL : ASIC CMT select Ok
===Flashing [MCU]===
Erase : Processing RM-356_60.0.003_prd.core.C00
Found 5 areas to erase
Erasing area 0x00040000 - 0x00082FFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
Erasing area 0x00083400 - 0x003FFFFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
Erasing area 0x00400000 - 0x007FFFFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
Erasing area 0x00800000 - 0x00D5FFFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
Erasing area 0x00D60000 - 0x09E5FFFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
Erase partition 0x0A
Partition erase Ok
Partitioning : Ok [5]
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00
Write : Processing RM-356_60.0.003_prd.core.C00
Total 510 [510/0/0] blocks to write, writing... 
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [ADA]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [KEYS]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [PRIMAPP]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [RAP3NAND]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [PASUBTOC]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [PAPUBKEYS]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS*UPDAPP]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS*ENO]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS*DSP0]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS*ISASW]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS+CORE]
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS+ROFS1]
TIME : Write time : 00:00:33
MCU Write done
===Flashing [PPM]===
Erase : Processing RM-356_60.0.003_prd.rofs2.V11
Found 1 areas to erase
Erasing area 0x07180000 - 0x0915FFFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00
Write : Processing RM-356_60.0.003_prd.rofs2.V11
Total 75 [75/0/0] blocks to write, writing... 
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS+ROFS2]
TIME : Write time : 00:00:05
PPM Write done
===Flashing [PPM2]===
Erase : Processing RM-356_60.0.003_C03_prd.rofs3.fpsx
Found 1 areas to erase
Erasing area 0x09160000 - 0x09E5FFFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00
Write : Processing RM-356_60.0.003_C03_prd.rofs3.fpsx
Total 9 [9/0/0] blocks to write, writing... 
CMT : Writing Hash CERT [SOS+ROFS3]
TIME : Write time : 00:00:00
PPM Write done
===Flashing [CNT]===
Erase : Processing RM-356_60.0.001_026_000_U01.uda.fpsx
Found 1 areas to erase
Erasing area 0x09E60000 - 0x0F71FFFF, NAND, CMT
Result: 0000
TIME : Erase time : 00:00:00
Write : Processing RM-356_60.0.001_026_000_U01.uda.fpsx
Total 29 [29/0/0] blocks to write, writing... 
TIME : Write time : 00:00:02
CNT Write done
=================
ADL : End flashing
ADL : Finalize...  
Flashing done!
Total flash time : 00:00:42
Reboot phone now...  
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone - Nokia 5800 XpressMusic
Software Info: V ICPR72_10w29_tube1 24-05-11 RM-356 (c) Nokia
IMEI: 352012043686160
Ape Version: V 60.0.003
Product code: 0592408
Wait, when phone will be ready ...
Checking...
SimLock status : SimLock Damaged!!!!! 
Security status : Security is Ok
Read Info Done!
Processing After Flash Defaults...
FullFactorySet... Ok!
UserDataDefaultsSet...OK!
ServiceDefaultsSet... Ok!
LeaveDefaultsSet... Ok!
ProductTuneSet...OK!
SwUpgradeSet...OK!
Battery voltage is enough for start
Set phone to Normal mode...  
AfterFlash operations done ;D
Done!  
Elapsed: 00:01:47
Connect phone on selected interface...  
Core : v1.83 , BB5XG FlashEngine : v9.6  
Selected FlashSettings : S.V.C.
Check FlashFiles, Please, wait...  
Files Set for Flashing :
Flashing phone now...
[Gen] Rules accepted for : RAPIDO Generation
Check files done...
-> SWversion check skipped : Dead mode selected
Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Press phone's power button or insert cable & charger! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
BootRom : 1st boot ok
ASIC ID: 000000010000022600010006400C192101031103
CPU ID : RAPIDOv11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00000296
EM1 ID: 00000B22
PUBLIC ID: 14000207388F0052865D59F0BEE56EBCB0EB6C20
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
ROM ID: 4B9B75103E691FF8
PatchRAWLoader: Patched OK
Processing RAWLOADER...
Processing RAP3NAND ...
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing PAPUBKEYS...
Processing UPDAPP ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:03
Reopening the connection...
Waiting for response: 30
Waiting for response: 29
ADL -> [2nd] changing...
ADL Server confirm flashmode!
RHASH : CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
RPAKeys : 76A20187051C30162EE91C77AE5E6011F5F1BA61 Pr.Code : 0592408
IMEI : 352012043686160
ADL : Auth done...  
=== SW Version Check === 
- > REFLASHING or UPGRADE
=== SW Version Check ===   
ADL : ASIC CMT select Ok
=================
ADL : End flashing
ADL : Finalize...  
Flashing done!
Total flash time : 00:00:00
Reboot phone now...  
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone - Nokia 5800 XpressMusic
Software Info: V ICPR72_10w29_tube1 24-05-11 RM-356 (c) Nokia
IMEI: 352012043686160
Ape Version: V 60.0.003
Product code: 0592408
Wait, when phone will be ready ...
Checking...
SimLock status : SimLock Damaged!!!!! 
Security status : Security is Ok
Read Info Done!
Processing After Flash Defaults...
ProductTuneSet...OK!
SwUpgradeSet...OK!
Battery voltage is enough for start
Set phone to Normal mode...  
AfterFlash operations done ;D
Done!  
Elapsed: 00:00:32
Connect phone on selected interface...  
Backup Certificates now...
Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Insert cable and charger or press phone's power button! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
[BootRom] : 1st boot Ok!
ASIC ID: 000000010000022600010006400C192101031103
CPU ID : RAPIDOv11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00000296
EM1 ID: 00000B22
PUBLIC ID: 14000207388F0052865D59F0BEE56EBCB0EB6C20
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
ROM ID: 4B9B75103E691FF8
Use URAPIDOv11_2nd.fg , Rev : 2.0 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00400020
Req : XSR 1.5
Use URAPIDOv11_XSR15_alg.fg , Rev : 2.0 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:00 
CFL: Wait for Loader take control ...
CFL: Check mode
Phone ready, boot Ok
TransReq set Ok
PAPUBkeys : 76A20187051C30162EE91C77AE5E6011F5F1BA61    
CFL : Reading flash certs....
CFL : Reading NPC
IMEI : 352012043686160
CFL : Reading CCC
CFL : Reading HWC  
CFL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000030000000300000000
CFL: Reboot  
Wait, reconneting...  
SLx Simlock Data read ... Ok
SL2 Simlock read ... Ok
WMDRM read ... Ok
CRT308 Backup Created
NPC Certificate saved...
CCC Certificate saved...
HWC Certificate saved...
SimLock Data saved...
SimLock Key saved...
WMDRM_PD Data saved...  
Swap data collected to 0592408.pc  
RPL saved : C:\InfinityBox\BEST\Backup\Cert\352012043686160.rp l  
All done, Disconnecting  
Elapsed: 00:00:16
Connect phone on selected interface...    
Phone found!
Series 60 Device detected!
read info... - Ok  
Repair SL procedure started...  
Phone Imei: 352012043686160  
- > Power Off phone, dissconnect it and connect  
Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Insert cable and charger or press phone's power button! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
ASIC ID: 000000010000022600010006400C192101031103
CPU ID : RAPIDOv11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
PUBLIC ID: 14000207388F0052865D59F0BEE56EBCB0EB6C20
ROOT KEY HASH: CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
Fetching data, wait...  
- > Reinsert cable and battery, press powerOn button again
- > For X7, E7 - just waiting, near 1 minute
- > When BEST start Search Phone - Press PowerOn if needed  
Dead Mode is Selected
Waiting for USB device...
--- Insert cable and charger or press phone's power button! ---
Connection opened successfully
Waiting for communication response...
[BootRom] : 1st boot Ok!
ASIC ID: 000000010000022600010006400C192101031103
CPU ID : RAPIDOv11 , Features : Dead-Test , USBRPL , FullUSB
EM0 ID: 00000296
EM1 ID: 00000B22
PUBLIC ID: 14000207388F0052865D59F0BEE56EBCB0EB6C20
ASIC MODE ID: 00
ROOT KEY HASH: CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
ROM ID: 4B9B75103E691FF8
Use URAPIDOv11_2nd.fg , Rev : 2.0 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing RAWLOADER...
FLIC : 00400020
Req : XSR 1.5
Use URAPIDOv11_XSR15_alg.fg , Rev : 2.0 Ver : 12.8.0 
Processing PASUBTOC ...
Processing ALG ...
Boot Done! 
TIME : Boot time : 00:00:00 
CFL: Wait for Loader take control ...
CFL: Check mode
Phone ready, boot Ok
TransReq set Ok
PAPUBkeys : 76A20187051C30162EE91C77AE5E6011F5F1BA61  
CFL: Close_Session
Content: 000300000000030000000300000000
CFL: Reboot  
Wait, reconneting...  
rap= 14000207388F0052865D59F0BEE56EBCB0EB6C20
hash= CAEEBB65D3C48E6DC73B49DC5063A2EE
key= DD78995D34E3F3D93891AF418F2815B23EDA7F96  
Key file updated...  
Check phone mode...
Phone in Local mode
Seting Test mode... wait...
Test mode set
Writing SimLock Data... Ok!
Writing SimLock Key... Ok!
Done!  
Reading Phone Info....
Connected phone - Nokia 5800 XpressMusic
Software ver : V ICPR72_10w29_tube1 24-05-11 RM-356 (c) Nokia
IMEI : 352012043686160
XappVer : 00000726
Ape Ver : V 60.0.003
APE Var : V 60.0.003V 60.0.003 V 60.0.003 
APE ADSP: 256
DSP Ver : ICPR72_10w26p1
APE Test: eno_version
PPM : 
CNT : v 50.2010.06.1_001_000_U01 17-03-10 vanilla RM356
Product SN : M1J144373
Product code : 0592408
Base Prd.code: 0584488
Long Prod.SN : 0
Hardware info=======
HWID : 1110
Retu : 16
Tahvo : 22
Batery: 3726 mV
APE HW: 256
Lock info ===========
IMEI : 352012043686160
IMEI spNet : 3A 25 10 02 34 86 16 06 
IMEI svNet : 33 25 10 02 34 86 16 76 F4   
Conf key : 0000000000000000
Provider key : 2440700000000000
Country : Finland
Operator : NOKIA (Open)
Counters : Key 0 [3] , Fbus 0 [10]
Blocks : 7  
LOCK STATUS :
=============================
BLK : 1
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 2
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 3
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 4
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 5
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 6
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
BLK : 7
Lock1:Open Lock2:Open Lock3:Open Lock4:Open Lock5:Open
=============================
LOCKS : All Open
=============================
CRT308 Backup Created  
SDD key status : Ok
CMLA Key status : Not Present
SimLock status : Ok
Security status : Ok
PA_SimLock Version : 
PA_SL2 phone detected  
User code : Crypted
UserDataExLevel : Low [Gallery] , FullFlash method

----------

